# Only 2 days left on the RMRaft 2012 clearance sale



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Last chance, only 2 days left. Rocky Mountain Rafts are ending their clearance sale on the 2012 models March 28th. You receive a 20% discount if you act now. There are a few models of each size left, but the inventory is almost gone and is going fast. Add a custom RBW frame or NRS frame and receive a 10% package discount on the frame and accessories. If you pick-up your raft and package at our shop in Salida CO there will be no freight charges. We will be taking orders until 5 p.m. MST March 28th, and then it's over.

The new 2013 models are arriving next week. Click here for more details.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Calender correction: Date error!*

Date error: Sale ends February 28th, not March 28th. Still only two days left. Orders will be taken with this great discount until 5 p.m. February 28th.

This great deal is about over and the supply is almost gone. Order now.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Sale ended but we do have 3 left at this price*

Rocky Mountain Rafts stopped their manufacture's clearance sale last week but we still have 2 - 13' gray and 1 - 16' gray 2012 models left and will sell them at the clearance sale price of 20% off. That makes the 13' only $1792, and the 16' only $2288. You will never see prices this low again on this quality of boat. We have said all along that at the MSRP on these boats were way under priced. Act now and save big. Add a frame and accessories and save 10% on the rest of this package.

The 2013 models arrived last week, Put them in a package and save 10% on the entire package.

Don't forget we do sell 7 brands of rafts, 3 brands of oars, and custom build our frames as well as sell NRS frames. You can design your own package with any boat, frame, and accessory.  

Click here for reviews.

Order early, our production board is filling up fast.


----------

